# Guys! what body type are you attracted to?



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Slim?









Curvy?









Or More to love?









No backlash! just curious


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I voted slim: but what I prefer to be precise is gym toned from lifting weights. That is slim

That slim photo above looks partially emaciated.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Out of the options I'll go with slim.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Curvy.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Curvy.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Chose slim but for me the curvy girl is slim.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm gonna guess that most guys' answers are gonna be... slurvy!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

All.
I like women.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Depends, which one acknowledges my existence? 

I don't really feel like I have a specific preference actually.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Curvy. :yes


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Mirror said:


> I'm gonna guess that most guys' answers are gonna be... slurvy!


I voted slim but yeah,slurvy sounds like a better answer


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Skinny and curvy photograph better, but I like thicker women usually. Not as thick as in that last pic though...



Mirror said:


> I'm gonna guess that most guys' answers are gonna be... slurvy!


What about "Core to love"? hahah


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Kim Kardashian has the most bangin' body eva!


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Last week I liked the second one but now I'm leaning more towards the first one. I don't think certain things would be possible with the second/third one.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

petite small slim


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll go with curvy. But in all reality the girl labeled "
more to love" looks better than the skeleton in the first picture. That's gross.


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

I find short petite girls cute, but I have no real preference. I mean, if they're really, really overweight then I'll think twice, but that's on appearance alone and maybe they'll hook me with their personality.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


>


I would be VERY attracted to this one but she is waaaay out of my league. LOL :um


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Not into fake boobs


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i prefer 2D. they can always be drawn to my liking.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Cruvey with some emat on the bones. Super skinny chicks are a turn off for me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

So no one likes chubby? I bet in most parts of America there a lot more women that look like number 3 than number 1.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

komorikun said:


> So no one likes chubby? I bet in most parts of America there a lot more women that look like number 3 than number 1.


Looks like one voted for Miss Chubby. :um She would be cuter than the other two if she lost about 50 lbs. or so. She has a very pretty face.

It's odd that American society is soooo obsessed with physical appearance, attractiveness, yet so many Americans are obese these days. They say over one-third of Americans are obese. If you include those that are just overweight, it rises to over half! :blank


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

komorikun said:


> So no one likes chubby? I bet in most parts of America there a lot more women that look like number 3 than number 1.


I guess if I was bigger I would like a chubby girl but obviously a skinny and a fat person just look ridiculous together and no guy wants to be over powered by their partner


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Curvy.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

I like curvy and skinny,but in some cases I like "more to love" aswell.

Especially if she has a face like her


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

I can be attracted to most body types but of the pictures posted, it's curvy and not even close.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Petite.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I just saw this on facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151013698093725&set=o.291363954279614&type=1&theater


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

All of the above and below...


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Eh. The last woman falls in the "more to love" category? She's hardly a BBW. A size 14. I'm not particularly into very thin women. I prefer curvy, which can range in size. Size 8-14/16.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Looks like one voted for Miss Chubby. :um She would be cuter than the other two if she lost about 50 lbs. or so. She has a very pretty face.
> 
> It's odd that American society is soooo obsessed with physical appearance, attractiveness, yet so many Americans are obese these days. They say over one-third of Americans are obese. If you include those that are just overweight, it rises to over half! :blank


:lol "Miss Chubby." Cute.

She doesn't have 50 lbs to lose. Unless, of course, she's going for the emaciated look. She's a "plus size" model, which range from a low size 12 to 18. She's probably around a 14. They're also typically between 5'9" and 5'11".

If she lost 25 lbs she'd be about an 8/10, which is not much bigger than the size of Kim -- the second picture. If you're thinking a size 2 is the ideal then sure, 50 lbs is the way to go. However, that is far from the "ideal" for the vast majority of women. Especially women of child-bearing age, well into their 20's and 30's.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

LuxAeterna said:


> Eh. The last woman falls in the "more to love" category? She's hardly a BBW. A size 14. I'm not particularly into very thin women. I prefer curvy, which can range in size. Size 8-14/16.


That's what I was thinking. The 'more to love' girl is what I'd normally consider curvy.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Note: These are not body types. They are weight ranges. 

Body types: Hourglass. Pear. Ruler. Apple. Inverted Triangle. Those are your five female body types, and the last is barely recognized because there are few women who are that type. 

A woman can be slim in any of those types. A woman can also be hourglass and "more to love." Both Hourglass and Pear types can be considered curvy, and "more to love" though a person who is inverted triangle and overweight is often considered to be an apple shape even though inverted triangle is large busted by default.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

In between slim and curvy.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

actually curvy is longer lived than slim.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

ManOnTheMOON said:


> what do you mean?


There are a lot of studies showing that women need an essential amount of fat and that women who have that amount of fat (usually between a US size 6 and 12, depending on body frame size though it can go as high as a US 16 if the woman has very large bones and a muscular frame) live longer than those who keep themselves between a 0-4, because very few women naturally obtain those sizes and can actually hurt themselves in the process of getting that low. Optimum body fat percentage for a woman is somewhere between 18 and 22 percent, with 16 percent being the lowest for health and 25 percent being still pretty decent. Women are acceptable in body fat up to about 28, after which they become borderline overweight. Most women who are a size 0-4 are under the 18% threshold and many are around 13-15%.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

komorikun said:


> I just saw this on facebook.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151013698093725&set=o.291363954279614&type=1&theater


Definitely prefer the Dove ladies :yes


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Is the first one you, OP?

Just saw your photo in another thread and you have that body type and skin colour..


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

when you put them side by side like that, the normal girls look fat and the models look like sticks.

for whatever reason, i am extremely attracted to skinny girls. i am also attracted to fit females.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The Kardashian babe (#2) has the right body. :yes


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

These days, so many women feel as if they are hopeless if they aren't thin as a twig, and men feel invisible if they don't look like brad pitt. The truth is there are shallow people everywhere, but there are genuine people also, if you have the courage to look.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> I voted slim: but what I prefer to be precise is gym toned from lifting weights. That is slim
> 
> That slim photo above looks partially emaciated.


I was hoping for an 'athletic' category. Athletic women need loving too!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

slim jim


----------



## TheNord (Aug 18, 2013)

99% of women would be considered attractive by virtually all men if they watched their weight. That's what I've noticed, anyway.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Mostly 1, because of her stomach. I think toned stomachs are incredibly sexy. She does look unhealthily skinny though.

A stomach like this definitely gets my heart racing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Mostly 1, because of her stomach. I think toned stomachs are incredibly sexy. She does look unhealthily skinny though.
> 
> A stomach like this definitely gets my heart racing.


We are so busy looking at her.....that we fail to notice that MILK is MISSPELLED on her shirt....it has TWO Ls!!!! :haha


----------



## TheNord (Aug 18, 2013)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> slim jim


Haha, did you notice that you bumped a year-old thread?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

TheNord said:


> Haha, did you notice that you bumped a year-old thread?


Yeah, It wasnt by accident. but its cool I was browsing an saers threads...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Mostly 1, because of her stomach. I think toned stomachs are incredibly sexy. She does look unhealthily skinny though.
> 
> A stomach like this definitely gets my heart racing.


I like her legs


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

That sucks I'm not slim like that anymore. I'm curvy/average weight. :/ I guess I am doomed with getting guys.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

saltyleaf said:


> Slim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think skim is anorexic, curvy is healthy, and that more to love is curvy... Just my thoughts though


----------



## thevandal (Aug 12, 2013)

I like slim


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll just say this: almost all of the women that pop culture tells us are OMG SO HAWT are, in my opinion, too skinny. A woman's body should be soft. Good for you for having super-defined abs, but do I want to touch them? Not really.

I almost didn't reply to this thread because I'm afraid of sounding body-obsessed, but so many beautiful girls I know are fixated on their weight when I usually think they could stand to _gain_ a few pounds. Maybe I'm crazy, or maybe everyone else is.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

this type.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> this type.


Nice.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

meepie said:


> Nice.


thank you 

i <3 james franco.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah, slim all the way, but other body types wouldn't be a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## Janos (Jun 20, 2013)

Is breathing an option? I'll pick that.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

saltyleaf said:


> Slim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





illmatic1 said:


> I think skim is anorexic, curvy is healthy, and that more to love is curvy... Just my thoughts though


I agree, I would only have issues with the first girl tbh.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

More to love.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

It really depends, as long as they aren't too fat or too skinny.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Coincidence said:


> Athletic is the best thing is beautiful that's sure a perfect/hot body all we guys agree I am sure lol


Yep,damn right. I'd love to date an athlete


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Slim, even though I'm not close to being that. :blank


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm tired, so when I first glanced at this post I thought it said 'guys, what blood type are you attracted to?' hahaha.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Gimme some of that Phat *ss Kardashian. I wanna bite some of that jiggly booty.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

^I suspect that Nicki Minaj's booty is even bigger than Kim's.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Lish3rs said:


> ^I suspect that Nicki Minaj's booty is even bigger than Kim's.


mmm... Alright but I'm touching my boundaries. Any bigger than Nicki and we're stepping into the 'too-big-for-me-to-handle' booty zone.


----------



## Riddles (Aug 29, 2013)

I think they are all pretty but I like strong muscular woman.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

CristianNC said:


> Yeah, slim all the way, but other body types wouldn't be a deal-breaker for me.


That's a good answer, Walter :yes


----------

